# Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17



## anglermeister17 (3. Oktober 2017)

.. oder "wie faengt man mit einem im Urlaub gebrochenem Fuss noch Fisch?" 

Tja Leute, um es vorwegzunehmen, es verlief, wie so oft im Urlaub, leider so gar nicht wie zunaechst erhofft. Aber so ist das Leben nun mal, man sollte stets das Beste aus seinen Rueckschlaegen herausholen.
Ich darf vorab erwaehnen, dass mich diese Region dort vom ersten Tag an positiv in ihren Bann zog und ich starke Rueckkehrgelueste wie selten verspuere, ganz gleich ob mir auch Negatives widerfahren ist.

Die Abreise sowie die Anreise in Faro verliefen, bis auf eine beaengstigend lahme Abfertigung in Stuttgart (ist doch eigtl schon off- season, trotzdem war Hoelle los ueberall?) und den Flug bekamen wir noch in letzter Minute, hauptsaechlich weil die Abgabe der Angeltasche als Sperrgepaeck, die sonst 2 bis 3 Min, wie man es von anderen Flughaefen kennt, satte knapp dreissig Min in Anspruch nahm... aber egal, alles ging gerade noch gut. In Faro gelandet und das Gepaeck abgeholt, bekamen wir bald, wenn auch mit einiger Wartezeit von 2 Std, unseren Mietwagen. Alles wimmelte uebrigens immer noch von einer erschlagend hohen Zahl deutscher Urlauber, ueberraschte uns, diese Gegend immer noch derart bereist vorzufinden. Wir fuhren bei bestem Wetter und knapp dreissig grad Lufttemp ruhig an der N125 entlang Rtg Spanien und hielten waehrend des Nachmittags spontan zu div portugiesischen Kuestenorten, um uns etwas einzufinden in Land und Leute. Am fruehen Abend kamen wir auf der span Seite, genau gesagt in El Rompido befindl Quartier an, einem Hotel der gehobenen 4- Sterne Kategorie, welches uns in Sachen Qualitaet nicht enttaeuschte. Um 19 Uhr waren wir fertig fuer den ersten Abendausflug, und wir fanden prompt ein lauschiges Plaetzchen, den zweifellos makellos u spekatulaeren Sonnenuntergang zu bestaunen.
Die Bilder zeigen je die Gasse des schoenen grenzorte Villareal do Sto Antonio, die Grenzbruecke die sich ueber den Rio Guadiana streckt und PT u ES verbindet, sowie unseren ersten Sonnenuntergang des Urlaubs
Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Der erste Tagesausflug fuehrte uns nach Punto Nuevo, Punta Umbria sowie Huelva- Stadt. Hier in Huelva, auf einer bestimmten Geschaeftsstelle der Junta de Andalucia, bekam ich auch, obwohl ich KLAR UND DEUTLICH nach dem Schein fuers Suesswasser fragte, den schein "Pesca Maritima recreativo"- naja immerhin etwas, und da auch andere warteten, wollte ich nicht endlos mit der Dame, die ihn mir ausstellte, diskutieren, sondern lieber nochmal wiederkommen oder eine andere Geschaeftsstelle aufsuchen. Immerhin erledigte ich so zwei von vier Angelscheinen.
Auch am Tag zwei begleitete uns die Sonne von frueh bis spaet bei bestem und angenehmen Wetter, und wir sahen viele schoene Orte und erlebten schoene Momente


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Am 3. Tag wendeten wir uns, widerum bei bestem Wetter, der Algarve zu, und fuhren von Castro Marim, wo ich auch direkt morgens beim ausserhalb der Stadt gelegenen ICNF, die Scheine fuer die portugiesischen Suessgewaesser loeste. Ich konnte es kaum glauben, gerade mal 3,5 Eur (KEIN Kommafehler) kostet das komplette Jahr, saemtliche Fluesse u Seen der Algarve zu beangeln, selbst als Tourist.
Von Castro Marim fuehrte unser Tagestrip nach Tavira, ueber Faro bis schliesslich nach Albufeira. Allesamt ziemlich ruhige Orte bzw Staedte, bis auf Albufeira, vor Allem in u nahe der Altstadt faengt schon am fruehen Abend das Partyleben an, alles voller Leute in Bars, Kneipen, Clubs, Lokale, und zweifellos regieren hier britische Touris, alles voll von denen hier. Trotzalledem eine schoene Stadt, die es sich zu sehen lohnt, alleine schon die Lage auf der Klippe und der darunter gelegene strand sind sehenswert. Spaet an diesem Freitag Abend kehrten wir ins Hotel, und das WE sollte im Zeichen des Angelns stehen, weil wir jetzt die Tage genug im Auto unterwegs waren bis dato.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Nun komme ich dazu, den Bericht fortzusetzen und auch mal zum Thema, dem Angeln zu kommen. Den Samstag geht es an an einen Stausee Portugals, dem Barragem de Odeleite. Einsamkeit und Ruhe, 5m Sichttiefe und kristallklares Wasser warten unser am Morgen, wenn wir auch nicht soo frueh ankamen. Heute sollte sowieso erst der Erkundungstag des Sees werden, bevor ich die naechsten Tage "ernst machen" wollte. Die paar Bass, die sich sichtbar in Ufernaehe aufhalten, verschwinden sofort wie geisterhafte Schatten im tieferen Wasser, dabei sind die Exemplare, wenn auch in keinen besonderen Groessen sichtbar sind, dennoch aussergewoehnlich schoen gezeichnet. Die Ufer sind mal mittelschwierig zu erklimmen, und mal bewegtman sich sich wirklich schwerlich, aber das kannte ich schon von spanischen und marokkanischen Seen zuvor, von daher wunderte ich mich nicht. Wohl aber ueber die drueckende Sonne, schon um halb zehn frueh sinds dreissig Grad- nichtmal der Wetterbericht sagte dreissig als Tageshoch vor.  Ich wanderte den See ab, fischte diverse koeder u probierte so einiges, waehrend ich die Ufer entlangpirschte, auf der Suche nach dem Spot fuer endlich beisswillige Fische. Leider war mein Anhang ob des fehlenden Schattens und der durchweg drueckenden Hitze weniger angetan. Inzw war es fast ein uhr mittags- na gut, machen wir gleich pause, eine Runde wollte ich noch kurz machen. Tja, die machte auch auch, nur auf dem Rueckweg, nachdem ich ein eigentlich steiles und unwegsames Ufer schon passiert habe, war ich gedanklich schon zurueck am Ausgangsplatz, und quasi aus dem nichts rutschte ich auf Steinen aus, mein Fuss knickt ein und mein Schienbein kracht fast unvermindert aufs harte Gestein... "bitte, Fuss, sei nicht gebrochen" war mein erster Gedanke. Da lag ich nun, jegliche Belastung des Fusses verursachte Schnmerzen, die jede Fortbewegung auf zwei Fuessen unmoeglich machte, bei ueber dreissig Grad an einem Stausee im Nirgendwo. Nur zweihundert Meter weiter meine Freundin, die ich erstmal herbeirief. nachdem sie den ersten Schock ueberwunden, weil sie Verletzungen u Blut kaum sehen kann, eroierten wir unsere Moeglichkeiten, die uns die zweifellos verzwickte Lage bot. Mein Fussgelenk ward inzw maechtig geschwollen, in etwa huehnereigross. Das Foto entstand sofort nach dem Sturz, daher dieht der Fuss noch "harmlos" aus auf diesem. Nun war das Thema angeln selbstredend beendet, nur wie komme ich nun zum Auto? Tragen kann mich meine Freundin wohl kaum. Ich hatte zwei Moeglichkeiten: Entweder mich den Hang runterhangeln zum Wasser, schwimmen zu unserem Platz, einer Landzunge mit grosser flacher sandig- kiesiger Wasserflaeche, also relativ einfach aus dem Wasser zu steigen, und dann auf relativ sanfter Steigung hoch zum Auto. Zweite: Luftlinie war ich nicht so weit entfernt vom Auto, aber eben steil bergauf fuehrend, der Weg voller spitzer Steine, dorniger Buesche und ausgetrocknenten Graesern, die ebenso stachen wie Dornen. Inzw brachte meine Freundin die Angelsachen zum Auto, waehrend ich mich selbst nun irgendwie dorthin begeben muss. Ich entschied mich fuer den kuerzeren Weg. Auf zwei Haenden, und einem Bein robbte ich nun, in einzelnen Spruengen kraft meiner gesunden Koerperteile, muehevoll hinauf. Eendlich geschafft. Dann gings mit Vollgas Rtg Krankenhaus, und der Tag war, als die Diagnose des Fussbruches stand, vorbei. Um zehn Uhr fielen wir totmuede ins Bett. Sonntag war Ruhe pur angesagt, nur Pool, Sonne und schlafen. Montags war auch wieder der Ruhe genug, nachmittags besuchten wir einen nahe gelegenen Naturpark, und der Spaziergang hier und da schulte gleich meine Gehkuenste auf Kruecken. So endete zunaechst mein Angelvorhaben ziemlich jaeh wie schnell. Aber soo leicht gibt ein richtiger Angler natuerlich nicht auf, und ich schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## Torkel (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Gute Besserung ! Hoffentlich wurdest du mit Fisch belonht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Fotos: Ihr seht auf einem Foto, ich habe evtl legere aussehndes Schuhwerk angehabt fuer die Umstaende, aber ich war versucht, ob der Temperaturen, ohne meine Wanderschuhe zu gehen, auch um die Schuhe schnell auszuziehen und ggf ins Wasser steigen zu koennen, um Koeder zu retten falls noetig. Der Sturz ging auch soo schnell vonstatten, ob mich Wanderschuhe bewahrt haetten oder den Sturz bzw die Verletzung gemildert haetten, schwer einzuschaetzen im Nachhinein.
Dienstag ging es auf einen laengeren Ausflug, der trotz meiner eingeschraenkten Mobilititaet Spass machte, und ein dutzend Orte besuchten wir im spanischen Hinterland im Parque National do vale Guadiana. Naeher hierauf eingehen moechte ich nun nicht mehr, da ich den Fokus Rtg Angeln ruecken will. 
Am Mi, einem Tag des "schlechstesten Wetters", mit knapp 24 Grad und Bewoelkung, sollte ich doch irgendwie nochmal Angeln koennen. Hierzu suchten wir leicht zugaengliche Seen. Der Presa de Andevalo war in Reichweite, sah auch ganz gut aus, aber erreichbar fuer mich war keine Uferstelle.  Dann, der Embalse de los Machos, war unserer Unterkunft am naechsten und eigentlich auch leicht erreichbar, und sogar die Ufer gut erreichbar fuer mich... Angeln, ja legen wir los, worauf warten wir? Tja, denkste... Kaum am See, kam ein Auto vorbei und beobachtete uns von den ggue liegenden Seeseite- im Hinterkopf, dass ich nicht wirklich den andalus Schein fuer Suessgewaesser habe, legte ich zunaechst die Rute beiseite und wir warteten ab. Das Auto sowie sein Beobachter hielten sich hartnaeckig, bevor es Probleme gibt, da haben wir auch so schon genug, fahren wir lieber gleich. In der Naehe fiel mir ein Steinbruche sowie jede mengen Obstplantagen auf. Vlt war ja Angeln sogar generell verboten, selbst wenn wir den Schein gehabt haetten, auch wenn wir weder Betretungsverbots- noch Angelverbotsschilder sahen. Interessant war der See schon, in der Ferne sah ich jede Menge versunkene Baumgruppen, die das gruentruebe Wasser jeweils halb verschlang. Nun fuhren wir lieber Rtg Meer, bei Ayamonte muendet der Guadiana in den Atlantik und hier sollte es doch Fische geben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Dem Ort Ayamonte vorgelagert befindet sich die Isla Canela, und dieser schoene Ort, gleich gegeueber der relativ bekannten Isla Christina, wird mir lange in Erinnerung bleiben ob Ihrer Besonderheit, noch nichtmal einer offensichtlichen Schoenheit wegen, aber wegen einem Gefuehl, welches einem vermittelt wird, waherend man sich an diesem Ort befindet, war fuer mich persoenlich ganz unbeschreiblich. Die Anzahl der Angler dort ist schier unglaublich, ich glaube, zu jeder Tageszeit sitzt dort immer ein Angler, auf dieser besagten Isla Canela. Auch Strandteile, ganz gleich ob in ES oder PT ist, egal zu welcher Tageszeit waren so stark von Anglern frequentiert wie ich es selten sah, sogar zwischen den Badenden werden oft ungeniert die Ruten ausgeworfen. ich fand schliesslich ein Platz an einer der zahlreichen steinigen Buhnen und konnte ein wenig angeln waehrend des nachmittags. Das Ergebnis war schliesslich ein gefleckter Wolfsbarsch auf einen kleinen Wobbler, immerhin. Jetzt muessen nur noch die Groesseren kommen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Die auf den Fotos sichtbaren Kajakangler uebrigens fuherten alle pilktechnisch gefuehrte Koeder, die uebrigen Angler vom Ufer fischten meist Naturkoeder wie Teig, krabben, Wuermer und Muscheln. Es gibt auch manche "Wolfsbarschspezis", Einheimische wie Touris, die den Fischen mit Sbiro, feinen Spinnruten und kleinsten Gummikoedern nachstellen. Am Donnerstag ging es wieder hierhin, in der Hoffnung, diesmal einen groesseren Fisch zu fangen. Brut ist massig im Wasser hier, die Raeuber sollten also auch nicht weit sein. Ich erblickte nach kurzer Angelzeit einen Wolfsbarsch, der aktiv den Kleinen fischen nachstellte nichtmal 3m vom Ufer. Anfangs gar nicht so leicht zu unterscheiden von den sonst massenhaft am Ufer umherstreifenden Meeraeschen. An meiner feinen kleinen Rute montierte ich eine kl 2- inch Tube und davor ein 5 gr- Blei, da die herkoemmlichen Jigkoepfe fuer den Koeder zu leicht waren und nicht schnell genug absanken. Er ging nach kurzer Zeit dem Koeder nach, aber der Koeder verfing sich kurz bevor er ihn erreichte, in der Muschelkante. Um den Fisch nicht wegen des Koederloesens zu erschrecken, liess ich ohne Aufhebens die Light- Rute liegen, und griff zu meiner M- Spinncombo und fuehrte einen Gummifisch in 7,5cm in black- glitter ab sofort. Die Zeit verging, und immer wieder tauchte er kurz auf und verschwand wieder, aber er war stets in der Naehe. Ich erblickte ihn nun wieder und warf einfach hinter ihn, ein kurzer Ruck, mein Anschlag, weg ist er.... nein, verdmmt, aber ist keineswegs verschreckt, er blieb dort, wieder kurz den Koeder raushalten, er nibbelte sofort wieder, diesmal verzoegerte ich den Anhieb- jaaa er haengt. Und wenig spaeter sicher gekeschert. Erster Wolfsbarsch ueberhaupt, zwar kein Riese, aber zweifellos ein besonderer Fisch, dies auch noch vor den Fuessen, im Meer bei strahlendem Sonnenschein am heissen Nachmittag. Es blieb auch Rtg Abend spannend, kann ich versprechen. Die Flut sollte kommen, das Wasser steigen- bekanntlich eine vieversprechende Zeit.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Mit steigendem Wasser kommen die Brutfische in Wahnsinnszahlen direkt vor die Buhne. Die langsam untergehende Sonne taucht alles in einen rotgoldenen Fabrton, und ich wechsele die Stelle zur anderen seite der Buhne, weil hier vermehrt Kleinfisch springt und auch Schwaelle an der Oberflaeche eundeutige Indikatoren von Jaegern am Platz sind. Ich fing noch einen Kleineren Silberling mir unbekannter Art, mit tarponartiger Maulspalte und feinen silbernen kleinen Schuppen. Einer der Einheimischen zieht auf der Brandungsmontage mit Krabbe eine richtig schoene Dorade von bestimmt einem kg Gewicht an Land, und die Freude war gross ueber den Fang. Neben den ueblichen Meeraeschen vorm Ufer tauchten auch mittlerweile Trupps von Wolfsbarschen, auch wieder nahe vom Ufer auf. Ich fische mittlerweile einen Illex Squirrel direkt unter den Kleinfischen. Ein Brite neben mir fischt auch aktiv, mit carolina- artiger Methode eine kleinen Gummis am gut anderthalb m langen Vorfach und diesem ein Bulletweight vorgeschaltet. Sein Koeder wird verfolgt von einem "Wolf" etwas groesser als der von mir zuvor Gefangene, er drehte ploetzlich ab, um hinter meinem Wobbler herzujagen, aber der Wobbler lauft zu flach, bzw steigt zu schnell, dass der Fisch ihn noch erreicht. Angefeixt hiervon fischten wir beide intensiv weiter. Ausser einem Trupp von 3 guten Wolfsbarschen kurz vorm Ufer, aber natuerlich, als mein Koeder gaanz woanders war, passierte nun leider nichts mehr Zaehlbares. Trotzdem ohne Frage ein toller und spannender Tag ging zu Ende.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Am Freitag ging es wieder zu einem Ausflug. Anbei ein Foto eines Kuestenabschnitts zw Huelva u Mozagan- Angler so weit das Auge reicht, sowohl nach rechts wie auch nach links- nichts als Angler am Strand. Evtl war es sogar ein Wettberwerb?  Abends ging es dann noch zur Isla Christina, an der Promenade dort konnte ich wieder abends etwas angeln. Nur ein Trupp Wolfsbarsche zeigte sich hier, auch weniger kleinfischaktivitaet, nur die Meeraeschen scheinen ueberall gleichstark vertreten. Durch die Polbrille sah ich in ca zwanzig bis dreissg Metern Entfernung drei bis vier riesige silberne Flanken aufblitzend, durchs obere wasser ziehend. Haette gern gewusst, was das fuer Fische waren, den Flanken nach war die Laenge um ein Meter. Sonst passierte hier leider nichts. Und auch allgemein moechte ich den Bericht abschliessen, da es am Sa, dem letzten Tag unserer Reise, nichts erwaehnenswertes mehr geschah. Ich hoffe, dennoch ein paar informative wie unterhaltsame Zeilen hinterlassen zu haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Wow, klasse Reisebericht #r #r #r 

Erstmal gute Besserung. Ein Beinbruch im Urlaub... das braucht kein Mensch. 

Dennoch: Das Foto mit dem ersten Wolfsbarsch und dem Gipsbein wird ganz sicher auf ewig einen Platz im Familienalbum haben


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Danke für den Megabericht. Hoffe deine Verletzung ist ausgeheilt. Tolle Fotos und herzerfrischend geschrieben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Danke, werte Boardies für die Komplimente des Berichts und sonstigen aufmunternden Worte. Mit die beste Angelzeit des Jahres werde ich jetzt leider verpassen. Bis Mitte nov wirds sicher nix mehr mit Angeln.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg. Ja und so fängst du als Krüppel (nicht bös gemeint) mehr Wölfe als ich #6 Respekt! Dann wünsche ich mal noch gute Genesung!


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

@scorpion: Danke auch dir. Man muss aber auch sagen, das Revier dort unten ist um Einiges einfacher, bzw dankbarer, was Woelfe angeht, als die katalan Mittelmeerregion, wo du ja meist unterwegs warst, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Hi!
Endlos lang und keine Minute langweilig - ganz grosses Kino!
Wirklich schöne und auch informative Bilder obendrein.
Toll gemacht #6#6!!
Petri|wavey:


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

Danke dir, Rhinefisher.


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Reisebericht Andalusien u Algarve Herbst 17*

schöne bilder....


danke für den bericht.


----------

